# Storch Damascus Course



## DarrenSwerid (Jun 5, 2012)

This past weekend I took my father to Ed Storch's knife shop to take Ed's damascus course. It was a 3 day course where he taught us how to make a small cable and forge it into a small letter opener, a larger cable into cable damascus and mutlilayer damascus. It was quite a learning experience and managed to get 80% done on my multilayer damascus knife. The multilayer damascus is 176 layers of 1080 stainless steel and nickel-silver with a nickel-silver guard.







I still need to sand down the epoxy on the handle that was used to fill in the checks and the gap the transition piece and the rest of the handle.

Ed wasn't sure what type of wood the handle is, he just knows it is from India. The purple spots were hard and the white was a bit softer. If anyone has an idea of what type of wood this is please let me know!

This is my second knife I have ever completed and plan to use it in the kitchen. Comments are appreciated! Thanks for looking. I will post another picture when I get the handle completed.


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 5, 2012)

You've got a bit of a chip in the edge...:justkidding:

cool story! Really interesting wood with crazy colours and figure.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 6, 2012)

That looks cool. If it were narrower, that's very similar to a fixed blade I want to make for myself to EDC.


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 6, 2012)

I like it . I don't know how practical a kitchen knife it will be, but it would make a pretty bad ass burglar stabber. looks very much like a Viking Seax knife.


----------



## SameGuy (Jun 6, 2012)

Are you stocking up on burglar-stabbers yet?


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 6, 2012)

Not yet, I have a very large war club I'm working on and his little sister.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm with son, you may not like it in the kitchen. But great looking knife, and story. Hope you learned a lot.


----------

